# The must have sealants



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Over last few monthes have built up nice collection off waxes, now looking to get few sealants. What are current best available?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Car pro RELOAD works well for me and Z8 from Zaino


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Optiseal is a must have, a new version will be coming out very soon :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just like waxes, it depend on what you are after.

Durability, looks, beading, ease of use, ease of application, and how much you want to spend.


----------



## Niknok (May 20, 2012)

My vote goes for opti-seal also. Not sure on durability yet but for ease of use it's a winner. I've applied 2 coats to the car and the bottle still looks full.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Optiseal is a must have, a new version will be coming out very soon :thumb:


Shame there is no indication when it will arrive in the UK


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Price upto £130 durability takes preference followed by beading/reflection


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Tips said:


> Just like waxes, it depend on what you are after.
> 
> Durability, looks, beading, ease of use, ease of application, and how much you want to spend.


I think Tips called it correctly. It is largely a matter of what you're looking for.

That said I do think Opti-Seal is a must have simply because there is almost nothing quite like it for WOWA. Ultima Paint Guard Plus+ is the only closely equivalent product I can think of but I narrowly preferred OOS v.1 to UPGP and all the reports on OOS v.2 seem to indicate significant improvements.

Blackfire, PowerLock and Four Star Ultimate Paint Protection are all fairly similar. The narrow space that separates them is a matter of what you value most. Wolfgang DGPS is close to that group too.

Prima Hydro Seal is another distinctive product with no direct competitors.

Auto Finesse Tough Coat should reach me tomorrow so I'll have a better idea about that in a few weeks.

Finish Kare 1000P is certainly very durable but it requires more time and effort than any of the above and the tendency to leave behind white residue if you aren't extremely careful is annoying.

Duragloss and Zaino products tend to be fairly similar.

Carlack, Klasse and Werkstat is another cluster.

Beyond those there are the nano sealants and exotic coatings.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

FK1000p is a must have for the money. keep it off the black trim and its a great product lasting as well as products costing 3 times as much


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Opticoat [/thread]


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Opticoat [/thread]


If durability is the main factor, Opticoat or CarPro, CCC, Gtech etc will all do the business


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Grahamwm said:


> Price upto £130 durability takes preference followed by beading/reflection


Sorry, I didn't see that before I posted. Longevity that reliably extends beyond six months for daily driven cars puts you into the realm of the nano sealants and exotic coatings.

So far Optimum Opti-Coat v.2 (or Opti-Guard, the pro version) has the longest proven longevity. It is technically a coating rather than a sealant and is semi-permanent. There are hundreds of cars in the U.S. that have been wearing it for over two years.

Wolf's Body Wrap is a good looking nano sealant with nine to eighteen month durability. It seems to be well liked on both sides of the Atlantic. The only caveats are that application has to be on a scrupulously clean and dry surface but that goes for nano sealants as a category. You also need to keep the car dry immediately after application (up to twelve hours) so it helps to have access to a garage.

CCC Ceramishield, G|Techniq C1+ and EXO and the Nanolex products I don't have personal experience with so I can't comment.


----------



## condition1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Where does jetseal 109 sit in the pile?

I love how easy it is to use durability pretty good.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolfs bodywrap, have no idea why some have problems with it, perhaps it’s the way i apply it & the fact it put too much on the cotton pads, I nearly soak them & ensure every part of the car is coated with a nice thick coat, still lasts ages.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Must have,

1 = Blackfire AFPP
2 = Fk1000p
3 = AF Tough Coat.


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

what about this ,seems to good to b true 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROFESSIO...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item519fbf8a89
iv looked at afew and this really does sound good ,am i better spending more and getting say ,,ceramishield ?
its for a grey met bmw and i wouldnt b putting it on corrected paint ,just a run of the mill clean srp car ,,would this b ok or would a paint cleanser b advised first before any sealant:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

jim55 said:


> what about this ,seems to good to b true
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROFESSIO...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item519fbf8a89
> iv looked at afew and this really does sound good ,am i better spending more and getting say ,,ceramishield ?
> its for a grey met bmw and i wouldnt b putting it on corrected paint ,just a run of the mill clean srp car ,,would this b ok or would a paint cleanser b advised first before any sealant:thumb:


I've just checked the label on the bottle, looks to me it's been printed off a computer, wording is selling the product, but it's a very bizarre add and product, looks too good to be true, but that's my opinion.
Just looks like a normal polish.


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

well its ob v being sold as a sealant ,your right ,looks to good to b true ,so would u think its like a regular lsp then


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

If You need permanent sealant I will go for Cquartz best available coating for me ... http://www.carpro.uk.com/category_s/1872.htm and on top forum discount.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Max Protect


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Any time you are looking for the best, you should keep in mind that there is no the best. There are many valid product out there, actually most of the product you see here on DW are great. It is all about personal choice.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Zaino, Wolfs and ceramishield for me....

:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

GTechniq C1+ and Jetseal


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CarPro Reload for me :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Max Protect


Any news on this availability


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

jim55 said:


> well its ob v being sold as a sealant ,your right ,looks to good to b true ,so would u think its like a regular lsp then


To me, it just looks like a regular wax or Sealant, nothing special, the add makes it special, like you want to buy, but having not tried one I can't really comment, best to stick with products that have been tried and tested on here, and the names are known in this field :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Any news on this availability


Hi Tip's good question ,when's the availability of this product, the testing on the Lupo GTI and the finish is spot on and outstanding, one product that will take off for sure :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

ercapoccia said:


> Any time you are looking for the best, you should keep in mind that there is no the best. There are many valid product out there, actually most of the product you see here on DW are great. It is all about personal choice.


Agree with this. Most of the traders on DW are selling some kind of nano coating or have one on the pipeline.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

My personal preference for durability is Wolf's Body Wrap (soon to be overtaken by Hard Body)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> My personal preference for durability is Wolf's Body Wrap (soon to be overtaken by Hard Body)


What's hard body, never heard this name before on here.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> What's *hard body*


I think he's talking about his type of woman preference


----------



## Sen Gore (Mar 31, 2012)

"Hard Body" it's new sealant from Wolfs Chemicals.


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

carlack68 for me


----------



## Arden Vxr (Dec 14, 2010)

Chemical black light and chemical guys hybrid v7


----------

